# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) شروحات :  ارجو المساعدة عندى موبايل sweety soft bank

## m_g11983

عندى موبايل sweety softbank 003p تابع لشركة باناسونيك جاى من اليابان ومش عارف اشغلة فى مصر تقريبا عاوز سوفت وير علشان يقبل الشبكات المصرية ومش عارف اعمله ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## m_g11983

هو مفيش حد عارف ولا اية

----------


## esmial

موبايل معقد
الله يكون بعونك

----------


## moys

hhhh bonne chance c trop copliqué

----------

